# Rookie Jennings leads Bucks to win vs. Bobcats



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Bucks coach Scott Skiles rarely gives glowing compliments. Even he's having a tough time containing his excitement for rookie Brandon Jennings. "You'd be hard pressed to find a rookie's first 10 games better than this," Skiles said. "Maybe somebody has, but he's had as good a 10-game start as anybody I've been aware of in my 20-plus years in the league." Jennings scored 29 points to lead Milwaukee to a 95-88 victory over Charlotte on Friday night, with minority owner Michael Jordan on hand to witness his Bobcats drop their seventh straight.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10406404/Rookie-Jennings-leads-Bucks-to-win-vs.-Bobcats


----------



## fallen xxi (Feb 19, 2008)

I have lost all hope in this team as of right now. Its just not happening on the offensive side of the ball. Raymond and Diop's contract need to leave ASAP.


----------

